# Kennedy Cooler Tie Downs



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Just picked up a cooler mount kit from Kennedy Tie Downs for my Kysek 50L.

The mount is super low profile, when I say super low profile... I mean it... nothing to trip over like other versions or chocks...

The kit mounts with screws or through bolts (with access) to the deck. The webbing is super strong with 0 stretch in it. The tension locks and the mounts are stainless steel. 

Install was super easy, place the cooler where you want it, attach the straps to the cooler and then line up the mounts to the floor. Mark holes and drill a pilot hole, then marine caulk and screw down or through bolt with stainless hardware. 

Took less than 10mins to install and I've had it out a few times already, the cooler didn't budge... The floor mounts are maybe a 1/4" off the floor at best... 

If you are interested in picking up a set they are $38.00 and you can get the kit at Kennedytiedown.com

#kennedytiedown #kysek #pathfinderboats #Reflexmarine #cwhiteart

http://s631.photobucket.com/user/cpwhite0512/media/IMG_3924_zpsprqfm7vz.jpg.html][/URL]

%5BURL=http://s631.photobucket.com/user/cpwhite0512/media/IMG_3925_zpsg8zfsy4h.jpg.html][/URL]

%5BURL=http://s631.photobucket.com/user/cpwhite0512/media/IMG_3926_zpsbvc0oy2w.jpg.html][/URL]

%5BURL=http://s631.photobucket.com/user/cpwhite0512/media/IMG_4106_zpsxhuldx1m.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Got them on my boat. Love those things. Better quality than the yeti tie downs and cheaper. I have the yetis on my previous boat and started to rust just after about 3 weeks. You won't see that with these. And the customer service is through the roof. Called and the owner Mr. Kennedy answered. I needed them within 3 days and he overnighted them to me. Literally took them to the post office after we hung up.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have the cooler tie downs and the mount that has the eye bolt in the middle for my casting platform. Great products and excellent customer service.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep I have them to. My tie downs go through eye bolts that I remove when I take my yeti off and the plates the eye bolts screw in to are flat and non tripable


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Got them on my boat. Love those things. Better quality than the yeti tie downs and cheaper. I have the yetis on my previous boat and started to rust just after about 3 weeks. You won't see that with these. And the customer service is through the roof. Called and the owner Mr. Kennedy answered. I needed them within 3 days and he overnighted them to me. Literally took them to the post office after we hung up.


Well you might have had a different version of the Yeti straps. Two years on these. I really try not to review products until I have some time


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm loving these anchors and the service is top notch. He's got a good thing going. I added the panhead mounts to the gunnels of my boat to tie off for a stakeout pole, use for fender bumpers at the sandbar and eventually a duck blind.. I'll have those pics up soon


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Well you might have had a different version of the Yeti straps. Two years on these. I really try not to review products until I have some time
> View attachment 11316


That's crazy. This was also about 5 years ago too. There were a lot of complaints about them rusting a staining peoples boats. That's when I found Kennedy. But obviously they have made some changes or something. Still more expensive than Kennedy though.


----------

